# Meraviglie di Bry Maltese



## Melitx (Apr 25, 2014)

Hello has anyone ever heard of this breeder? She seems to breed some very beautiful looking Maltese. She has a Facebook and Instagram page. I’m trying to figure out if she is a legit breeder.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sabrina's dogs are beautiful!!! If I were looking for a dog, I'd love to have one of her's, I bet they're super expensive!!

There's a woman on FB (Kara Roselli) who has dogs from Sabrina and breeds them, hers are gorgeous too.

....one day....if you do inquire about them, let us know what they go for. :innocent:


----------



## Melitx (Apr 25, 2014)

She said pricing for her female puppies is 4000/5000 usd , depending on bloodline parents and the quality of the puppy. This price includes having a nanny riding with the puppy in the airplane cabin to be delivered to me. I didn’t inquire on pricing for her male puppies. She does currently have male puppies available but there is a wait list for females. She said she will keep me updated on availability for a female.


----------



## Melitx (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks for letting me know about Kara Roselli. I looked at her page and your right her puppies are gorgeous too. I’ve reached out to her to inquire about pricing And availability.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Good Luck!!  



Melitx said:


> Thanks for letting me know about Kara Roselli. I looked at her page and your right her puppies are gorgeous too. I’ve reached out to her to inquire about pricing And availability.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Melitx said:


> Hello has anyone ever heard of this breeder? She seems to breed some very beautiful looking Maltese. She has a Facebook and Instagram page. I’m trying to figure out if she is a legit breeder.


I have only seen her dogs on Facebook. They are definitely beautiful! That said, I don't see anything about her showing, bettering the breed. I would certainly question that, especially with the high price tag. When you ask if she's legit..do you mean a legit reputable show breeder?
I would definitely be very skeptical about breeders who have the funds to acquire beautiful dogs, just to breed, make a quick buck vs. someone reputable who studies the lines, knows everything about the parents, grandparents, great grandparents and so forth, health test.
A breeder who breeds to improve the breed, and only to improve the breed and has no more litters than necessary to do so.
A responsible breeder tests all breeding stock for known and testable genetic disorders.
A responsible breeder breeds to the standard, including the parts that address temperament, intelligence ect.

Need I say more :thumbsup:
We have tons of stickies on breeders and please keep asking questions. We are here to help, especially when it comes to reputable breeders.


----------



## Melitx (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi thanks for the info! I was trying to verify that she wasn’t running any type of puppy mill. What does every one think of the Korean breeders such as Shinemore and Sunnydales? Are they respectable breeders?


----------



## Melitx (Apr 25, 2014)

I did end up getting my puppy from this breeder And wanted to clarify that the prices I quoted above did not include trip with nanny. That is an additional cost that you pay the nanny service.


----------



## gabby210 (Jun 17, 2015)

maddysmom said:


> I have only seen her dogs on Facebook. They are definitely beautiful! That said, I don't see anything about her showing, bettering the breed. I would certainly question that, especially with the high price tag. When you ask if she's legit..do you mean a legit reputable show breeder?
> I would definitely be very skeptical about breeders who have the funds to acquire beautiful dogs, just to breed, make a quick buck vs. someone reputable who studies the lines, knows everything about the parents, grandparents, great grandparents and so forth, health test.
> A breeder who breeds to improve the breed, and only to improve the breed and has no more litters than necessary to do so.
> A responsible breeder tests all breeding stock for known and testable genetic disorders.
> ...


----------



## gabby210 (Jun 17, 2015)

Really Joanne your gonna write this and claim you don’t know me as we have talked on the phone a lot !! Messages sharing pics. Is this let me lie.com???


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I don't know who you are gabby210----nor what the above remark meant to convey, but it sounds to a by-stander to be aggressive & uncalled for, whatever the circumstances. If you want to be a part of this SM community then may I respectfully suggest that you adhere to the rules & play fair. Joanne is one of our beloved, long-time, standing members & she has a wealth of knowledge. If you don't share her opinion at least be kind in your response.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> I don't know who you are gabby210----nor what the above remark meant to convey, but it sounds to a by-stander to be aggressive & uncalled for, whatever the circumstances. If you want to be a part of this SM community then may I respectfully suggest that you adhere to the rules & play fair. Joanne is one of our beloved, long-time, standing members & she has a wealth of knowledge. If you don't share her opinion at least be kind in your response.


Thankyou my sweet friend for defending me, when I couldn’t be here ❤ Love to you and your beautiful fluffs!


----------



## Melitx (Apr 25, 2014)

So there is no confusion I want to clarify that Ollie’s breeder is Sabrina Pitacco (Meraviglie di Bry).


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

gabby210 said:


> Really Joanne your gonna write this and claim you don’t know me as we have talked on the phone a lot !! Messages sharing pics. Is this let me lie.com???


Kara..I wrote a reply but it was deleted....so thought I would try again and make it clear that I wasn’t referring to you in my comments above. Please read before you attack anyone here on SM. We are a loving, supportive group and don’t tolerate negativity, bullying or BYB,


----------

